# What Is Organic? USDA Trying to Define It



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What Is Organic? USDA Trying to Define It AOL News – If you’ve ever wondered exactly what that “USDA organic” seal actually means, you’re in good company. The U.S. Department of Agriculture itself has been asking the same question ever since it established the National Organic Program in 2002. “Organic” is intended to mean agricultural [...]

*Read More...*


----------

